# If you had to do it all over again, what would you change?



## Beekissed (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking back on your herd management, is there anything you would have done differently over the years?  Are there hard lessons you learned that you would like to share? 

Different equipment purchases?  

Different breeds bought? 

Different fencing and shelter choices? 

Different treatments for basic health of the herd? 

Different vets?


----------



## Run-A-Muck Ranch (Sep 17, 2009)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Looking back on your herd management, is there anything you would have done differently over the years?  Are there hard lessons you learned that you would like to share?
> 
> Different equipment purchases?
> 
> ...


I don't really think they're is to much that I (we) would do differently, other than having more knowledge before we got the animals. 
All our animals are healthy, and happy...so the care is wonderful.
IT's just the knowledge we have learned along the way, that I would of loved to have more of. 
We learn as we go though, so the things we have done, I don't think we would of changed either. 
Knock on wood, our farm has been a pretty smooth running farm from the start. 
Now if they're is a way to prevent deaths among the animals, of course I would love to change to that...Meaning.....We have lost some of our most favorite animals....BUT ONLY TO AGE....not anything else. I would love to still have my 'favorites' around forever. But that's also life..
Our kids know exactly what happens to certain animals when they go to the butcher, and they know exactly where their eggs come from, these are things that we have never had issues with, and that I am thankful for. 

Now my husband would probably say he'd like to have the pens build before the animals come in, but not me....lol


----------



## freemotion (Sep 17, 2009)

I wish my barn were bigger, but I'm glad it's not!!!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 17, 2009)

I wish I hadn't filled all available space with substandard, bargain basement hay this year....    I also wish I had made my hayshed bigger when I built it.  

I also wish I hadn't built a hay feeder that the animals ignore.  If I had known they prefer to "sneak" hay from the hay storage instead of being fed the same hay in the feeder, I could have saved myself some extra work!

From now on, no hay will be intentionally fed by me....I will merely leave a corner of the haystack exposed a little and let them steal their daily ration......less waste this way!


----------

